# really ?



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

.......


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Good luck greg!

that baby freaks me out :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks Layla :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

One step at a time Greg; Nice and steady... *Thumbs up*.. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

Cheers D. :wink: 
I will do it this time, I have to.

Greg


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

......


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

*Greg hugs*


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

.....


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> The only noticeable deference today is it feels like my guts have been put through a mincer


 :lol: I shouldn't laugh but you're just so blunt


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

........


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

)))Hugs Greg while squeezing his butt(((  .

I hope you feel better soon mate.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

You always add that funny touch to a post which, from anyone else, would sound like one big moan.

You, and your flower eyes, are an inspiration.

8)


----------



## forrest (Jun 27, 2007)

I have dealt with this since the winter of 70-71 and I used alcohol to cope. Finally ended up in AA and that is the best thing that has ever happened to me. You are correct when you say the pills just cover over the problem, they postpone the pain and that is all. Sometimes you have to do that but really DEALING with it is so much better. AA taught me that. As for the DP, I have found that throught Meditation I can go beyond that feeling back to myself. The "self" never really disappeared although it certainly felt that way. Give up the pills Man, you will be very glad you did.


----------



## Rilke (Dec 22, 2006)

We haven't talked via PM for a while but I wanted to let you know that I have been reading your posts and am so thrilled that you are giving the benzos the heave ho! I know this will be difficult for you and I am so, so proud of you for your effort! You are awesome!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

.....


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi, 
Are you still in pain?
Roz


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

......


----------



## Mr. P (Jul 15, 2007)

I finally came off xanax about 2 years ago. It was tough but I made it through somehow. I would wake up in the morning craving xanax. Thats when I knew i needed to stop. I suffered intnese anxiety during the withdrawl phase. Now I'm off that crap.

Yoga helped me a lot!

Good Luck!


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Greg,
I think it is wonderful what you are doing. If you get over this you will know you can do anything without depending on medication.

Are you thinking of taking anything up to side-track your attention when you are fully off? I have a philosophy at the moment, which basically revolves around: jogging, ponies, skating and playing the flute...and whatever else brings enjoyment. I wish I lived near a beach in Australia...i'd have aqua-therapy.
R


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

......


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Excellent to hear you're coming along mate... I'm gonna be med free soon as well... my DR/DP is very mild today =D. ))) Gay hugz ((( =P


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks Pal,

Hey, you don't know where I could buy a new stomach from do you, I am about to cut this one out :roll:

I am willing to pay $10000 for it.

Great to hear you are feeling better :wink:

Greg


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Might wanna look on the black market? You might end up being a cow due to a BOGOF offer as well =P...

Seroiusly... why do you need such a organ? my guess is... you're is TKO?

)hugs your stomach(.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah, if it wasn't for the constant stomach cramps and rebound anxiety I 
would be feeling great. 

I don't want to be a cow 

Greg


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Well cows have two stomachs.... so don't go for the buy one get one free offer =P.

You need some healthy oils my friend... dwink some :wink:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> I don't want to be a cow


You'll always be a penguin in my eyes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

suz said:


> You'll always be a penguin in my eyes.


Yeah I wouldn't have it any other way.........really........Here's a shot of me and the family, it was my bros birthday.
It was a great day out, it made me forget about things for a while.
I would advise everyone to just get out and do things, even just a walk on the beach.










Greg


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

I am finally done  ........However, I feel like I have been poleaxed :roll:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

YAY! ))) Gay Hugs ((( ... lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

,....


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

)Jumps on tangled Greg for gay hug(... lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

.......


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

If you're not used to something... you'd think it's too much... till you've had time to feel comfortable with it... I would have thought your physical sensitive being highly is "normal"... because the xanax had numbed your down *squeezes your butt*... lol.

Give it take mate... you'll soon get used to it =).


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

....


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

Your senses are changing back to normal... so they need time to change. Go with the flow for now... It's good that things are courses you to feel in a state of shock... that's one of the reasons for emotions; to protect us... although you just need time to know what you need fear and what not, so you avoid harms way.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

......


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

Well we're all used to worrying too much... although I don't really give two craps while on my new meds =P.

Beer tasting like metal? that kinda sucks... I just had three myself... in which will help me sleep...

I'll catch ya later... tis beddy byes for me =).


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

House swap? (I'd do the wife swap as well... although I don't have one... and i'm planning to not too either... they are too "fussy". lol) Honestly... that place looks like a wet dream cum true! I.wish.I.wish.I.wish I was there! 

It's fookin raining here in "sunny" England... "enough" already!... lol.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

It's friggen cold and gloomy where i live. Your pictures make me jealous  .


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

comfortably numb said:


> It's friggen cold and gloomy where i live. Your pictures make me jealous  .


)Hugs to keep you warm(... lol... you fooking asked for it pal =P.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Hugs to keep you warm(... lol... you fooking asked for it pal =P.


 I don't want hugs i want a warm sunny beach :evil: . How i wish i didnt live in a climate where it's either cold, raining, snowing or all 3.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

comfortably numb said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > Hugs to keep you warm(... lol... you fooking asked for it pal =P.
> ...


)Hugs on a sunny beach(... lol.

I'm sure I got S.A.D... I want/need sun!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

I am so bloody tired, I have only had about 10 hours sleep in the last 4 days. I went to see the doc about it and he said "Are you sure you didn't just dream you were awake" LOL........


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Im still the same person said:


> I am so bloody tired, I have only had about 10 hours sleep in the last 4 days. I went to see the doc about it and he said "Are you sure you didn't just dream you were awake" LOL........


 Thats actually happened to me after being awake for a number of days lol. The line between dreaming and being awake starts to become blurred when you have really bad insomnia.

Are you off the xanax altogether or still tapering? If you want to actually sleep you can get a non-benzodiazepine sleeping pill. Zopiclone is one of the Z drugs like ambien and although it acts somewhat like benzos it won't drive up your benzo tolerance or shag with the detox thing.

Remeron (mirtazepine) is a anti-depressant and in the 15mg range is a hell of a sleeping pill. A low dose of a tricyclic anti-depressant like amitriptyline or doxepin would also be a good choice. They do have some unpleasant anti-cholinergic side effect's but at a low dose the side effect's should be pretty minimal. I didnt find amitriptyline bad at high doses anyway it was one of the more tolerabe anti-depressants ive been on.

Good luck to ya.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

*Sniff sniff*... oh my, some one has quite the refreshing fragrances of "toothpaste mint", how splendid! 

I wish my sky would rain a garden bed down... it be cool... plant soom carrots on your bonnet!  dhem you'd have all dhe cute lil bunnies bouncin on ye car =D.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

(Just took my meds bout three hours go *nods*.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

Last time it rained dirt was at INDY :roll: They left this as a sort of monument.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

Well that's random =).. heh


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

You know what really sucks, if I wash my car I will receive a $200 fine :roll:

Level 6 water restrictions, gotta luv em.

My neighbour left her washing out in the dirt rain, now she has no choice but to walk around like this









Poor woman


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

"Go Green"... not "Be Green"... lol.

Level 6? we just have "don't use your hosepipe level" over here in England... and that's every once each blue moon... I guess it's cos it's always raining here... but some times we don't have the "right" rain and we get ourselves a hosepipe ban :roll:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey to anyone you is reading this, you are all awesome people, even copeful :shock: .....just kidding man :wink:

It's possible to feel good again................ without 6 pints under your belt 8) 
Life is awesome :roll: ............... sorry, I meant


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

hey.... YOU ARE GREAT too. you and darren made dp look very easy and funny . im happy that you can stay upbeated .

congrats for quitting xanax 8)


----------



## thinkingway2much (May 31, 2007)

oops. i feel like i m kinda intruding on u guys conversation (am i thinkin to much again?!) anyways but i have to say that picture of the cat is hilarious, it made me laugh and forget about my probs for a second......my kinda humour! is it off the net?!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

I was feeling really crappy, but thanks to a friend of mine, I now feel good.

Thanks Pal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Carling is our friend! =D


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Who's carling? :?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

.....


----------



## SDMX (Dec 27, 2007)

ISTSP, how did you Dp/dr come about? Drug induced or Trauma?

That amnesia thing sounds absolutely terrifying. o0


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

......


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Get a job where you have to use your brain to think... so you can't think about DR/DP!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

It's true, I way to much time to think, and forget!!

It's not a conscious thought though........


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Im still an immature little shit wrote said:


> Get with the flower* program Black Box


How about you get with the fuck program, all you do is post meaningless shit and take over threads with your witless comments.
Why don't you take the time to read a whole thread instead of just posting some pathetic nonsensical crap.

That is how I feel!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Im still the same person said:


> Get with the flower* program Black Box


He put this "  " in for a reason.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

You're made for one another


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> You're made for one another


One day you will awaken from your dream world Em.     

PS Nice Avatar :lol:


----------



## Sheba (Feb 18, 2008)

hey...i'm a newcomer here. i have been struggling with dp for three years on and off. sometimes i go for months feeling completely like "myself". a week ago I started having the terrifying symptoms again and finally went to see a doctor who perscrobed xanax. it helped immediately. is it wrong to be on this drug if it helps? is there a better way? i went from feeling more than horrible to feeling perfectly fine in an hour...which can be pretty confusing in intself. i'm new at this and don't really know what my options are...i just know that i don't want this to keep happening. it sucks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

........


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

How doI feel? Empty,I feel like a pawn in a big game.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> Hey Sheba,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said Greg. I started at 1 mg xanax and over the course of a year went up to 8mg/day. Tried going off and yes - it is hellish. Very addictive drug though it may not appear to be until you try getting off. I consulted with my psychiatrist and am on a plan to taper off .5 mg/day which means it will take me many months to be off the drug, sucks - but this is the healthy way to do it. Doctors like to give them out like candy.


----------



## doctor61 (Nov 3, 2008)

so u left the pills?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

doctor61 said:


> so u left the pills?


Yeah, I only have one if I really feel like I'm going to have a panic attack.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

..........my stomach feels like its being strangled in knots litterally.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit said:


> my stomach feels like its being strangled in knots litterally.


I hate that. I have a super weak stomach. When I don't eat regularly, am super stressed out, when i come off meds too fast, and when I get sick it feels like someone is stabbing me in the stomach with a knife and wiggling it around. I found out a few months ago I had parasites as well. I took supplements to kill them off, but who knows if they are all gone. I researched that up to 80% of people host parasites and most don't know it. I'm sure some are more severe than others. May be worth looking into.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit said:


> I am gonna ask my psychiatrist on monday if I can go back on regular benzos for my anxiety for a while...its hellish right now,im having bouts of derealisation,severe dissociation,out of my body feelings,moments of who the flower* am i ,where did i go...not had it like this in a long long long time.


Sounds like this is the reason yer stomach feels like shit actually.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes it is anxiety and stress Kenny.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Anxiety and stress can blow me! :mrgreen:

Damm, I wish they really could :roll:

I hear DP is a good shag though........................................of the mind.....!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

:shock: ...............LOL!!!!!!!!

:arrow:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

You know for the first time I can't really describe how I feel right now, not even in a metaphorical sense :|


----------

